# Top sites for Canon gear reviews!



## gshocked (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I though it would be nice to start a Topic based on favourite spots around the internet people use to help them decide, which Canon gear to get. 

I found inspiration for this Topic from a post I just replied to. If this has been done before, it doesn't hurt to get get a fresh update.

To start this list is from Rienzphotoz:



Rienzphotoz said:


> 1. michaelthementor.com
> 2. the-digital-picture.com
> 3. Dave Dugdale's youtube channel
> 4. thecamerastore tv youtube channel
> ...





I've added these youtube channels:

Matt Granger - (He's a Nikon guy in Canon Clothes... but his views have help me with my 70-200 purchase)
Jared Polin - If you like Kai, this guy must be his US counterpart with substance.
Dan (Learningcameras.com) - Nice and clear. Great video on Canon 5DmkIII vs 6D
Indy Mogul - Top for Indie DSLR film makers! If your into that stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2014)

Checking various review sites can help round out how people see the gear. Everyone has a bias toward one feature or another, so the best ones just stick to facts and leave bias / opinions out of the ratings. Stating a opinion is fine, it just should not be mixed in with facts.
For lenses, the lens rental site and Roger Cicala's insight that comes from testing and repairing large numbers of rental lenses is a valuable resource for reliability data as well as just plain interesting discussions. He sometimes tears down a new lens or product to see if the quality is inside just because he wants to know.

His experiences with lenses seem to match mine in cases where I've seen a problem.

The Digital Picture features shots of standardized targets. Photozone tests lenses and does a fairly good job of reporting the results. 

I tend to downgrade sites that test lenses supplied by the manufacturer or their distributor, but in some cases, its the only practical way to get a lens to test.

Clowns and sites that are selling gear have little credibility for me.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 21, 2014)

I will add the lenstip site for thorough lens reviews.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I will add the lenstip site for thorough lens reviews.


They are one of those that test lenses supplied by a manufacturer, at least, they tell you, so you know the results might be from a specially screened or near perfect lens.


----------



## MLfan3 (Jan 22, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I though it would be nice to start a Topic based on favourite spots around the internet people use to help them decide, which Canon gear to get.
> 
> ...



actually the best camera review site is Amazon.com(not DPR crap, I mean Amazon user reviews)


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 28, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Amazon is great but not troll proof!! I use it frequently!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi ewg.
Self proclaimed troll? 8) ;D
Or you have witnessed trolls there because you use it frequently? :

Cheers Graham.



ewg963 said:


> Amazon is great but not troll proof!! I use it frequently!!


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ewg.
> Self proclaimed troll? 8) ;D
> Or you have witnessed trolls there because you use it frequently? :
> 
> ...


LOL not I. I just witness them at work... Graham I guess I walked into that one...

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Eddie, 
Sorry, couldn't resist the temptation! Thank you for taking it the way it was meant.

Cheers Graham.



ewg963 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ewg.
> ...


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eddie,
> Sorry, couldn't resist the temptation! Thank you for taking it the way it was meant.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


You're welcome Graham I can always appreciate some good humor.
Cheers Eddie


----------

